# Safe vegetables?



## salvationishere2 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am trying to figure out what foods I CAN eat? Foods that definitely bother me are:dairy, soy, corn, tomatoes, gluten, brocoli, celery, beets, ketchup, sugars, fructose, most fruits, zuchini, all oils except olive oil, peanuts, porkI am not sure about the following list of foods if they bother me:nightshade vegetables, pickles, onions, peas, beans, carrots, sweet potatoesKnown safe foods: all low-fat meat except pork, nuts in small amounts, any greens (turnip, mustard), mustard, garlic, lettuce, coffee, squashAlso I have been trying to just eat 3 meals a day, spaced 5 hours apart but this is not working as well as I'd like. So I want to try to eat more often and just smaller quantities. I would like to try the FOPADI diet or some name like that. Can anyone advise me on what foods are safe for me to eat?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fructose restricted diet with recommended veggieshttp://john.toebes.com/diet.htmlhope that helps.FODMAP I think is the name but the links I found mostly were what not to eat rather than also having a what to eat like the link I had listed.


----------



## salvationishere2 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you for the quick reply! Although I know many of the foods on this list are not safe for me, I know for sure that some of the recommended foods I have tried before are safe for me!I hope my post is helpful to other users too because I think I have tried every one of these foods on this list during the past 7 years that I started having food allergy problems.Definite trigger foods I must avoid were beets, corn, turnips, winter squash, and zucchini. Also, I am avoiding all sugars and sweeteners. I don't want to take any more risks.I still don't feel comfortable traveling though because it is hard for me to find foods on the road that I can eat. Do you have any advice for this? But definitely I am saving the list from your URL link!


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

have you ever tried eating broccoli while not eating more than 20 carbohydrates in a day? some foods can change when you cut carbohydrates outhttp://www.biblelife.org/bowel.htmyou sound alot like me here are my findings and sorry for the big read but in short atkins diet + lots of new and re doing of food tests and now my IBS-D is basically curedhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=112669http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=120977


----------



## salvationishere2 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I'll look at these links. But I am allergic to broccoli. And I don't have to worry about losing weight; my problem is weight-gain.


----------

